# I'm an idiot and need your help



## Rogerthat413 (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes, that's right. I'm an idiot. I'm not proud of it, but facts are facts. I've broken the top of a double paned window (pictured below). At least I think it's double paned. It's one of those windows you can slide up to open.  In your estimation, how much do you think this will cost to fix? I'll have to hire someone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flyover (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm not a contractor, but I'd guess the cost to fix it depends on the size of the window, whether that particular type of window is still being made, and possibly also where the window is in your house. It looks like an older window, so if you're going to replace it you might have an opportunity to get a nicer, newer window.

I can't see the break clearly in the picture. Is it more of a crack, or is there actually a hole?


----------



## Rogerthat413 (Jan 7, 2017)

Flyover said:


> I'm not a contractor, but I'd guess the cost to fix it depends on the size of the window, whether that particular type of window is still being made, and possibly also where the window is in your house. It looks like an older window, so if you're going to replace it you might have an opportunity to get a nicer, newer window.
> 
> I can't see the break clearly in the picture. Is it more of a crack, or is there actually a hole?



It's a family room window. I damaged the top part from the outside. Here are some more pictures. It looks shattered.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 8, 2017)

Double hung may be what you mean. The bottom half slides up and the upper half slides down to open. If you mean double paned, I think you would know as you can see both layers of glass in either half. You will also know by now because single paned window will allow a breeze to blow through that hole. Might be pretty chilly depending on where you live. Is it a vinyl window frame or a wood one? If it's a wood frame, you could change the glass yourself by removing the putty around the edges and having a new piece accurately cut to fit the frame, but I guess you may be better off finding a local glass company and having them repair it. Or take the opportunity as Flyover suggested, to have a vinyl replacement window installed.


----------



## Rogerthat413 (Jan 8, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Double hung may be what you mean. The bottom half slides up and the upper half slides down to open. If you mean double paned, I think you would know as you can see both layers of glass in either half. You will also know by now because single paned window will allow a breeze to blow through that hole. Might be pretty chilly depending on where you live. Is it a vinyl window frame or a wood one? If it's a wood frame, you could change the glass yourself by removing the putty around the edges and having a new piece accurately cut to fit the frame, but I guess you may be better off finding a local glass company and having them repair it. Or take the opportunity as Flyover suggested, to have a vinyl replacement window installed.



Yup double hung is right. The bottom slides up and the bottom slides down like you stated. The window also has one side of the glass inside the room (which I can touch and not feel any cracked glass) and the other side is on the outside. So yea it seems it is double paned. And thank goodness, because it's freezing here in New York. It looks and feels like wood but what do I know. I just hope this isn't going to cost like $400. Costly mistake.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 8, 2017)

Double pane windows usually have the air between the panes replaced with a gas, to remove any moisture from being trapped between the panes. So a DIY fix for this would not be as good as a pro fix. If it is the kind of window that tips out for cleaning, you may be able to get a replacement for that half of the window. But you would have to know the Mfr, and contact them somehow. Look carefully around the edges of the window for a Mfr name - probably etched into a corner of the glass or possibly between the panes, or if it tips out, the name could be on the edge of the window frame.


----------



## Rogerthat413 (Jan 8, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Double pane windows usually have the air between the panes replaced with a gas, to remove any moisture from being trapped between the panes. So a DIY fix for this would not be as good as a pro fix. If it is the kind of window that tips out for cleaning, you may be able to get a replacement for that half of the window. But you would have to know the Mfr, and contact them somehow. Look carefully around the edges of the window for a Mfr name - probably etched into a corner of the glass or possibly between the panes, or if it tips out, the name could be on the edge of the window frame.



Apparently it's Andersen high performance glass. Installed in 1991.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 8, 2017)

Is this a wood or vinyl window unit?


----------



## Rogerthat413 (Jan 8, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Is this a wood or vinyl window unit?



It's vinyl. I believe I found the model. 200 series narroline.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 8, 2017)

I had a replacement sash made at Lowe's to closely match my windows.  It ran me about $150 as I recall.  Since it is Anderson, you might want to try an Anderson dealer.

Single pane glass is much easier to replace as the glass is just held in with clips and window glazing.  Double pane windows are normally held in with a heavy mastic and are nearly impossible to remove from the wood sash.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 8, 2017)

Start your quest here.

http://www.windowparts.com/andersen-200-series-narroline-double-hung-window-sashes-s/75.htm


----------



## Rogerthat413 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you everyone for all your help and replies. Much appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 8, 2017)

A photo from the outside might help


----------



## JohnMcNally (Aug 19, 2017)

About $150 to $200 I guess.


----------



## ShellbackBill (Aug 21, 2017)

Rogerthat413 said:


> Yes, that's right. I'm an idiot.



I'm an idiot too. Long experience has taught me that, "You Can't fix idiot."

:rofl:

Sorry, I can't help you with that.


----------

